# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  فیلم آموزش نصب php به فارسی

## farshid.70

دوستان فیلم به زبان فارسی و رایگانه . امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد :
آموزش Php

----------

